# PETA...and CRATES... BAH!!!



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

After reading Martys post about Ingrid Newkirks birthday card... I browsed around the PETA site just to find this... A blog about crates. And it's ridiculous

The following post was originally published by Karen on KP's Dog Blog, November 19, 2007.

Whenever I'm at the dog park, inevitably I'll hear someone talking about putting their dog in a crate or even exclaiming, "Oh, my dog LOVES his crate!" At that moment, my hackles go up big-time, and I want to say, à la Saturday Night Live's Church Lady, "Well, isn't that convenient!" Of course, it's highly convenient to lock your dog in a box when you're too busy or stressed out to deal with misbehavior or rambunctiousness.

"Oh," they'll say, "dogs are den animals. A crate is exactly like a den and being in it makes them feel secure." What they always so conveniently gloss over is the fact that a den doesn't come with a locked door. In a den, you can come and go as you please.

It boggles my mind that people can be so obtuse about something so obvious. Birds hate to be caged, lions in the circus hate being in cages, humans hate being behind bars &#8230; why should it be any different with dogs? Oh, wait-there is one big difference: Dogs are the only animals willing to do ANYTHING for someone they love. And that includes tolerating being locked inside a cage. Dogs are stoic and they love unconditionally and they want to please their guardians, which is a perfect recipe for abusive treatment.

People take full advantage of their dogs' desire to please and then they even twist it around and tell everyone that their dog enjoys being taken advantage of. It would be like a controlling husband saying, "Oh, my wife LOVES to stay home every night," when in reality, he won't permit her to go out.

I wish people would think for themselves and stop taking everything that their veterinarian or their dog trainer or the pet store sales clerk says as gospel. Vets and trainers and sales clerks can have ulterior motives or be uninformed or even mean. Common sense is really the bottom line. Does it make sense to say, "My dog LOVES to be locked inside a cage"? You can put a soft bed in there, and you can throw in some toys and treats, and you can "acclimate" your dog to the crate, but you can't change the basic fact that the dog is locked up with very little space to move around in.

I wish crates had never been invented. I shudder at their current popularity. I've taken care of eight dogs, half of whom came to me as puppies and I never made a single one of them stay in a crate. You puppyproof your house and you train your dogs (getting help as needed) and you stop aspiring to Better Homes and Gardens. That's all. Sure, I've still got some shredded books and furniture as mementos of the puppy eras. But who cares? My dogs' liberty and comfort and well-being mean far more to me than my material possessions.

Living // Why I Hate Crates // PETA if you want to read the responses from those brainwashed fools agreeing with kp.

ARGGGHHHHHHH yeah lets just let everyones animals loose everywhere because DENS dont have LOCKS! what a crock of poop!!!


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

Hahahahaha, My EB chooses to sleep in his crate every night, we haven't locked it in years. Lady often goes in her room and lies down in her crate. Dogs don't know that crate means locked up, they think, well my stuff is here, it smells like me, it's comfy, and I don't have to watch my back. Sometimes I have to tell Raisin to get out of Thrall's crate at night, and get on the bed lol.


----------



## tatertotmcnease (May 26, 2009)

I agree with you about everthing. I have five dogs and have grown up with more. Not once have I or anyone in my family ever locked a dog up in a crate. Those are the kind of people I would love to lock up in the crate and leave them there over night than tell everyone the next day ,that they had a wonderful time and would love to do it again sometime(bet they'd never come back). Some people don't realize that all the dog wants is love and friendship. I'd like people to see what it does to these dogs over time being left in these small spaces for long periods of time, it has to be messing with there heads.


----------



## college_dude (Oct 16, 2008)

tatertotmcnease said:


> I agree with you about everthing. I have five dogs and have grown up with more. Not once have I or anyone in my family ever locked a dog up in a crate. Those are the kind of people I would love to lock up in the crate and leave them there over night than tell everyone the next day ,that they had a wonderful time and would love to do it again sometime(bet they'd never come back). Some people don't realize that all the dog wants is love and friendship. I'd like people to see what it does to these dogs over time being left in these small spaces for long periods of time, it has to be messing with there heads.


:rofl::hammer:


----------



## Naustroms (May 14, 2009)

.............


----------



## Jenna23 (Jun 1, 2009)

:curse: @ PETA.

Every time I'm in my office, kaiser _always_ goes underneath my desk. I call it the bat cave lol. He likes to what I refer to as nest, he jumps up in my bed and gets in between my sleeping pillows and my sham pillows, he makes a nest for himself lol.


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

We do crate and rotate here. It works great. Both dogs are crate trained, and they let us know when they're sick of being in there and want to come out. 

Sadies likes the crate better than MJ. Every time we give them treats or bones, MJ takes her's to my bed, and Sadies takes her's to her crate.


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

FloorCandy said:


> Hahahahaha, My EB chooses to sleep in his crate every night, we haven't locked it in years. Lady often goes in her room and lies down in her crate. Dogs don't know that crate means locked up, they think, well my stuff is here, it smells like me, it's comfy, and I don't have to watch my back. Sometimes I have to tell Raisin to get out of Thrall's crate at night, and get on the bed lol.


my buddy has a chocolate lab and a boxer (both puppies) and they try and sleep in the same crate LOL


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

tatertotmcnease said:


> I agree with you about everthing. I have five dogs and have grown up with more. Not once have I or anyone in my family ever locked a dog up in a crate. Those are the kind of people I would love to lock up in the crate and leave them there over night than tell everyone the next day ,that they had a wonderful time and would love to do it again sometime(bet they'd never come back). Some people don't realize that all the dog wants is love and friendship. I'd like people to see what it does to these dogs over time being left in these small spaces for long periods of time, it has to be messing with there heads.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

StaffyDaddy said:


>


I'm with you on this one


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

StaffyDaddy said:


> my buddy has a chocolate lab and a boxer (both puppies) and they try and sleep in the same crate LOL


All 3 will share and sleep together. We have 1 huge crate that is downstairs, and all 3 plus me or hubby can fit at once lol. So very often you will find 2 of them snoozing in that one together. The only time we lock the big crate is at night, Lady still gets locked in so she doesnt keep us up. Very often Raisin sleeps in Thralls crate with him, they are very attached to each other, I think sometimes she prefers to sleep with him than with us on the bed. But she is small, so no one minds sharing with her


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Birds and Lions LIVE in those cages:hammer:.. Dogs don't live in crates they sleep in them. Oh and my birds for one very much LOVE their cages. We open the dogs for outside time and they will go back in their cage and hang out when they are done playing outside. Pumpkin will even close his cage door if you leave it open long enough and don't get up to close it lmao.



tatertotmcnease said:


> I agree with you about everthing. I have five dogs and have grown up with more. Not once have I or anyone in my family ever locked a dog up in a crate. Those are the kind of people I would love to lock up in the crate and leave them there over night than tell everyone the next day ,that they had a wonderful time and would love to do it again sometime(bet they'd never come back). Some people don't realize that all the dog wants is love and friendship. I'd like people to see what it does to these dogs over time being left in these small spaces for long periods of time, it has to be messing with there heads.


Uhhh You missed the idea of this thread buddy lmao. :rofl:

People Thank me over and over and over that my pups come crate trained.


----------



## tatertotmcnease (May 26, 2009)

What meant to put yesterday was that i agreed with what KP's blog had said. I choose not to crate my dogs and they are kept occupied and actually don't get into things very often. I know not all dogs are like this especially as pups. For those who do crate that is thier decision not mine. Do I belive in crating NO. But, I don't make decisions for other people.


----------



## Hirihat (May 5, 2009)

I have two boys who will NOT sleep without each other....they have a huge crate that they share and one or two of the other dogs will try to go in with them. For every one of my dogs, their crate is a sanctuary where they can go to chill. All of my dogs in the last 18 years have been crate trained. I will never go back to no crates. PETA is a perfect example of what happens when too many stupid people are allowed to get together!


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

tatertotmcnease said:


> What meant to put yesterday was that i agreed with what KP's blog had said. I choose not to crate my dogs and they are kept occupied and actually don't get into things very often. I know not all dogs are like this especially as pups. For those who do crate that is thier decision not mine. Do I belive in crating NO. But, I don't make decisions for other people.


ok well i have to respect that. i just believe that certain blogs like this "brainwash" people... I mean... come on, dogs ARE denning animals. To say that that is an incorrect statement would raise a lot of question regarding someones knowledge about dogs.

Chino sleeps happily in his crate. It cut his potty training time in half, and he loves to go in there. With a blanket, bed or just bare. If its shut and he wants in, he paws and whines until I open it for him, if he gets startled by something, the crate is his refuge, and if we can't supervise him, then he gets crated. Generally, he doesnt have to be crated unless it's during the night, as he is able to go with either Jaime or myself to work. He has never been punished and then crated, so his association with the "den" is one of pure refuge.

The blog I posted pissed me off because its coming from the same organization that is against no kill shelters. These are the same people who think strays would do better dead then in a no kill shelter. They are the same people that believe there should be a pitbull genocide. A lot of their views are sooo extreme, and calling crating a "trend" is absurd. Dogs in the wild don't just roam endlessly and sleep where they land.. It's not just because we don't want to watch our dogs. Most of us have busy lives, juggling work or kids or school, and no matter how much we love our dogs, there's no doubt in my mind that if introduced properly, a crate is a positive experience.

I don't support or believe any statements made by such a radical organization. It's hypocritical to state that FISHING is wrong or that animal fur should be outlawed and then kill over tens of thousands of animals because they believe euthanisia is doing them the biggest favor.

Wether or not you crate, I hope it is because it's your personal preference and not because you think it's wrong by PETAs standards.

:woof:F**K PETA!:woof:


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

StaffyDaddy said:


> :woof:F**K PETA!:woof:


:woof::woof::rofl:


----------



## tatertotmcnease (May 26, 2009)

It is due to my own feelings with how I feel about crating. Lucy has a room to herself, and I know not everyone can due this that is why I said it is every individuals choice how to train. I thought I would have more problems with her training her the way I did. I got lucky. I understand were people are coming from I love my dogs. Lucy goes almost everywhere with me. There are times where just to let her get out of the house she will go on the truck with my husband and she loves it. I don't know much about PETA I just don't crate myself and have my own point of views. I hope I didn't step on anyones toes I just wanted to say how I feel about crating. thanx


----------



## Hirihat (May 5, 2009)

tatertotmcnease said:


> It is due to my own feelings with how I feel about crating. Lucy has a room to herself, and I know not everyone can due this that is why I said it is every individuals choice how to train. I thought I would have more problems with her training her the way I did. I got lucky. I understand were people are coming from I love my dogs. Lucy goes almost everywhere with me. There are times where just to let her get out of the house she will go on the truck with my husband and she loves it. I don't know much about PETA I just don't crate myself and have my own point of views. I hope I didn't step on anyones toes I just wanted to say how I feel about crating. thanx


Stating your own opinion is not stepping on people's toes! The thing with PETA is that they present themselves as a animal welfare agency, an agency with the best interest of animals as their sole goal. The reality is PETA euthanizes millions of animals yearly, commits terrorist campaigns against children to convince them drinking milk is killing cows, raids McDonald's playlands to scream at 6 year olds that they are murderers for enjoying a Happy Meal.....animals surrendered to PETA for re-homing aren't re-homed unless you count the giant freezer as a new home. PETA actively campaigns for BSL laws. PETA lobbies to have animals declared as sentient beings with their own legal status so humans can no longer own an animal, merely be their "guardian".....which means YOU cannot make decisions for your animals adn your dog would have equal legal status to you....the list goes on and on! PETA murders so many pets every year that the state of VA is actively pursuing having them reclassified from an animal rescue to a slaughterhouse! until you start reading more about PETA, you really have no idea. Unfortunately, the media isn't writing about all the horrible things PETA is doing just about the celebs they get to pose naked for billboards.


----------



## sarie0417 (Feb 26, 2009)

Kallie goes in her crate a lot without being told, I think she feels secure and she can get away from the puppy for a while. I don't think she would get anything to eat if I didnt crate both of them at food time either. But I have a love/hate relationship with peta..I am for some of the things they do..not so for the extreme things they do. Also, I noticed the mention of a bat cave in another post. That's what I call the spot between the chairs at the dining room table where Kallie hides from Indi hahah


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

sarie0417 said:


> Kallie goes in her crate a lot without being told, I think she feels secure and she can get away from the puppy for a while. I don't think she would get anything to eat if I didnt crate both of them at food time either. But I have a love/hate relationship with peta..I am for some of the things they do..not so for the extreme things they do. Also, I noticed the mention of a bat cave in another post. That's what I call the spot between the chairs at the dining room table where Kallie hides from Indi hahah


lmao @ batcave! chino will pick up my socks and ill say PEEYUU and he drops it lol


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

tatertotmcnease said:


> It is due to my own feelings with how I feel about crating. Lucy has a room to herself, and I know not everyone can due this that is why I said it is every individuals choice how to train. I thought I would have more problems with her training her the way I did. I got lucky. I understand were people are coming from I love my dogs. Lucy goes almost everywhere with me. There are times where just to let her get out of the house she will go on the truck with my husband and she loves it. I don't know much about PETA I just don't crate myself and have my own point of views. I hope I didn't step on anyones toes I just wanted to say how I feel about crating. thanx


no one thought u were wrong or anything... just making sure u werent siding with that evil organization lol


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

american_pit13 said:


> :woof::woof::rofl:


im sure we'll get a second or third to that hehehehe


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

Hirihat said:


> Stating your own opinion is not stepping on people's toes! The thing with PETA is that they present themselves as a animal welfare agency, an agency with the best interest of animals as their sole goal. The reality is PETA euthanizes millions of animals yearly, commits terrorist campaigns against children to convince them drinking milk is killing cows, raids McDonald's playlands to scream at 6 year olds that they are murderers for enjoying a Happy Meal.....animals surrendered to PETA for re-homing aren't re-homed unless you count the giant freezer as a new home. PETA actively campaigns for BSL laws. PETA lobbies to have animals declared as sentient beings with their own legal status so humans can no longer own an animal, merely be their "guardian".....which means YOU cannot make decisions for your animals adn your dog would have equal legal status to you....the list goes on and on! PETA murders so many pets every year that the state of VA is actively pursuing having them reclassified from an animal rescue to a slaughterhouse! until you start reading more about PETA, you really have no idea. Unfortunately, the media isn't writing about all the horrible things PETA is doing just about the celebs they get to pose naked for billboards.


:goodpost: I'm sorry, but I love my dog, value his companionship as if he were part of my family, but still do OWN my dog. No one person or organization is going to say that my pup has the same legal status as me... And if it is so, then let me declare him on my taxes!! ROFL :flush:


----------



## Hirihat (May 5, 2009)

StaffyDaddy said:


> :goodpost: I'm sorry, but I love my dog, value his companionship as if he were part of my family, but still do OWN my dog. No one person or organization is going to say that my pup has the same legal status as me... And if it is so, then let me declare him on my taxes!! ROFL :flush:


SEE!! I am totally with you!! I have 7 rescues.....that's one H&LL of a tax deduction!! Since they are dependents, I should be able to claim them, right??? Afterall, my Pit/Rott/AmStaff/Catahoula is SMARTER than your honor student!! LMAO :rofl:


----------



## chic4pits (Aug 25, 2008)

that's insane! i agree let's lock this crazy nut job up! hehe..heck, kolby looks at his crate as a place to go to 'get away'. (not like he ever tires of being up his kids butts) but when he does he goes to his crate ON HIS OWN and lays down. i think he sees it as 'his time' just like in the shower is 'our time' or relaxing by the pool is 'our time' or whatever. it has NEVER been introduced into his live in a neg. way..so why would he think it any different? she must of locked her dogs up and that's where she gets it from....crazy crazy...these ppl are insane, i mean, first it's the collars, then the leads, then the toys now the crates...REALLY???!!!


----------



## Jenna23 (Jun 1, 2009)

LOL, Kaiser is like my Robin, so when I'm doing homework he's usually under the desk snoozin'. When he wants in he puts his head under there so I move, or he sits next to me and sighs so I say "into the bat cave!" and he's nothing but happy to do it lol. 

I used a baby gate when he was a pup to keep him in my room, when I lived with roommates, he would always chase their cat (b/c it would sit in front of the baby gate and instigate him when no one was around) So when I would get home from school the cat would be sitting like a foot from the gate twitching its tail and kaiser would be at the gate, staring each other down. I'd open the gate lol and it was like a missile locked onto a target lmao. I hated that darn cat. He never hurt the cat though he would just pin it down LOL it was funny.


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

Jenna23 said:


> I used a baby gate when he was a pup to keep him in my room, when I lived with roommates, he would always chase their cat (b/c it would sit in front of the baby gate and instigate him when no one was around) So when I would get home from school the cat would be sitting like a foot from the gate twitching its tail and kaiser would be at the gate, staring each other down. I'd open the gate lol and it was like a missile locked onto a target lmao. I hated that darn cat. He never hurt the cat though he would just pin it down LOL it was funny.


jeez dont yall know how inhumane a baby gate is??? ROFL JUST KIDDING lol


----------



## chic4pits (Aug 25, 2008)

oh yes baby gates!! how horrible!!!! LMFAO!!! how could you! how could all of you!! crating your poor doggies like that! keeping them in a room where they will be safe and not get into to something that could hurt them or someone else! let's just let them run loose and fancy free to run a muck! LMFAO!!!
...?????(gee wonder how many prbs. we'll have then).....????
last time i checked i thought that what we all do is called being 'responsible' ...um..did i miss something?


----------



## Jenna23 (Jun 1, 2009)

StaffyDaddy said:


> jeez dont yall know how inhumane a baby gate is??? ROFL JUST KIDDING lol


:rofl: It was like looking at him as if he were in prison, front paws through the slats, face pressed up against the gate. I believe I might have caused irreversible damage to his psyche:hammer:


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

chic4pits said:


> oh yes baby gates!! how horrible!!!! LMFAO!!! how could you! how could all of you!! crating your poor doggies like that! keeping them in a room where they will be safe and not get into to something that could hurt them or someone else! let's just let them run loose and fancy free to run a muck! LMFAO!!!
> ...?????(gee wonder how many prbs. we'll have then).....????
> last time i checked i thought that what we all do is called being 'responsible' ...um..did i miss something?


wait do they offer these in conjunction to lamaiize classes? hahaha


----------



## Jenna23 (Jun 1, 2009)

*BAT CAVE!!!*

"To the Bat Cave Robin!":roll:


:rofl:


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Jenna23 said:


> "To the Bat Cave Robin!":roll:
> 
> 
> :rofl:


:rofl: hehehehe


----------



## chic4pits (Aug 25, 2008)

StaffyDaddy said:


> wait do they offer these in conjunction to lamaiize classes? hahaha


LMFAO ! maybe we need to check into that...


----------



## chic4pits (Aug 25, 2008)

Jenna23 said:


> "To the Bat Cave Robin!":roll:
> 
> 
> :rofl:


now that is great! all that is missing is the cape! you know tho, i have seen batman and robin suites for doggies...that would be soooooo freakin cute!


----------



## Brigit325 (Jun 10, 2009)

PETA has no idea what it's talking about. The only time a crate is cruel is if the dog is so unhappy with being in the crate that it injures itself trying to escape. 
I would rather know that my dog is safe at home in a crate instead of running around my house destroying things and chewing things that could possibly kill him. 
You would honestly have to be an idiot to own more then one dog and not crate your dogs. You never know what could happen when your not home and I know I would never want to walk into my home to find blood all over and one or possibly all of my dogs dead because a fight broke out.


----------



## pitbulljojo (Apr 2, 2009)

I say we put all the PETA people in a crate - AND LEAVE THEM THERE !!!!!!!!!


----------



## chic4pits (Aug 25, 2008)

pitbulljojo said:


> I say we put all the PETA people in a crate - AND LEAVE THEM THERE !!!!!!!!!


yea i second that...! or we could just beat 'em till the white meat shows!

wait..was that mean? ......oh well.. like staff said F* peta! (there i didn't even use caps! HA! HA!)


----------



## tatertotmcnease (May 26, 2009)

first of all I only have one pit my other dogs are another breed and they are kept out of the room that lucy stays in when I am gone. The reason why my pit is not crated is one after what i found out about my dog went through the first three months of her life. I wasn't going to put her back into one. I was driving down my street and animal control was at a house about a mile I pulled over to see what was going on. they were taking about fifty dogs out of this house. While i was talking to the animal cotrol guy they were walking by with a three month old. they found her in a crate so small she could not even move around in it. she was coverd in feces and anything else you could imagine. she was nothing but skin and bones. Animal control was going to put her down.I asked if there was anyway I could adopt her. that is how I got lucy. she freaks out as soon as she sees anything like a fence or crate. Her room has nothing in it but things she can have or chew on. all she has is her toys,bed, food and water in their. and the only time she stays in there is if I have to leave and she can't go with. so if people want to keep bashing me for my feelings in crating go on. cause i am doing whatg is best for my dog. I feel the people who leave there dogs in the crates for very long periods of time are crule. The type of people I am talking about are the ones like I rescued my lucy from.


----------



## Jenna23 (Jun 1, 2009)

:rofl: Dang way to kill the mood. :stick:



chic4pits said:


> now that is great! all that is missing is the cape! you know tho, i have seen batman and robin suites for doggies...that would be soooooo freakin cute!


LOL yeah, I've seen them, but he wont wear them. If I put anything on him he just lays down and sulks lol.


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

tatertotmcnease said:


> first of all I only have one pit my other dogs are another breed and they are kept out of the room that lucy stays in when I am gone. The reason why my pit is not crated is one after what i found out about my dog went through the first three months of her life. I wasn't going to put her back into one. I was driving down my street and animal control was at a house about a mile I pulled over to see what was going on. they were taking about fifty dogs out of this house. While i was talking to the animal cotrol guy they were walking by with a three month old. they found her in a crate so small she could not even move around in it. she was coverd in feces and anything else you could imagine. she was nothing but skin and bones. Animal control was going to put her down.I asked if there was anyway I could adopt her. that is how I got lucy. she freaks out as soon as she sees anything like a fence or crate. Her room has nothing in it but things she can have or chew on. all she has is her toys,bed, food and water in their. and the only time she stays in there is if I have to leave and she can't go with.* so if people want to keep bashing me for my feelings in crating go on.* cause i am doing whatg is best for my dog. I feel the people who leave there dogs in the crates for very long periods of time are crule. The type of people I am talking about are the ones like I rescued my lucy from.


I have no idea what you're talking about, I have only seen people tell you that you're welcome to your opinion. No one has been "bashing" you. People have been bashing the PETA nut jobs.


----------



## Jenna23 (Jun 1, 2009)

tatertotmcnease said:


> Her room has nothing in it but things she can have or chew on. all she has is her toys,bed, food and water in their. and the only time she stays in there is if I have to leave and she can't go with. so if people want to keep bashing me for my feelings in crating go on. cause i am doing whatg is best for my dog.


Nope not bashing _you_. However the _original_ article about how crate training a dog is in someway inhumane is ridiculous. Dogs by nature like to pack, and when in the wild like to den. SO a crate is in effect giving a dog the feeling of shelter and safety that is an innate animal instinct. _We_ all crave the desire to feel safe, EVERY animal does. Maslow's Hierarchy of needs which is in reference to human animals the very first and basic need that needs to be fulfilled is the feeling of safety as well as shelter. That's why you live in a house, apt, or what ever because it fulfills a basic instinct/need. You, tatertotmcnease, are doing the exact same thing as crate training, except you are using a room, however the room is just bigger (= a bigger crate). But it still serves the same function. I did not crate train my dog, but I did use a baby gate and kept him in is own room. Kaiser had separation anxiety as a puppy and would tear though the house and chew everything he could. By keeping him in the room it helped calm his anxiety b/c it made him feel safe. It was a place of his own. I no longer have to do this as he is able to be alone in the house now, but when I am gone he goes into the bedroom and stays there, why b/c he feels SAFE there when alone.


----------



## Harley D (Mar 27, 2009)

ah man that is stupid. Yes creates sometime do seem like a trap to dogs but in the fore hand it is ment for safety. Where is a dog going to go when they are in a plain? are they to walk around under the plain and get into fights with each other. I mean sometimes dogs dont get along and what not. Then others go through abandment issues. Like shanas dog Jarvis...You let him home alone and he will chew through a wall...that lady really needs to look at the finer points in creates. I mean humans are placed in the because they are a danger to ourselves. What the diff of children in a house when a mother says they cant go outside? Lions are given a second chance at living. If placed in the wild they will never live...
This person really needs to think things over


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Wow I've taken in pups before without owning a crate and kept them in my bathroom. They tore up the tile, they ate the walls! I've never owned a puppy that did not chew the trim around the door. We had a dalmatian growing up that chewed a corner out of a wall. 

So if you like having to do extensive home repairs... then don't crate your dog! lol 

Also crates really help in housebreaking. You come home to a puppy thats pooped and peed all over your house or it's "room" Pups generally will hold it in crates. 

It keeps them safe and it keeps your house from becoming a wreck. And yes I'll admit when Helena was a pup I would get a little stressed and put her in her crate and go have some personal time for a couple hours! She would cry and whine and I'd ignore it and eventually she found out "Hey she's not going to give in" 

Now Helena is nearly 3 and this year she started going in her crate on her own at night. We leave the door wide open. The past few nights I've left her on the couch and I got in bed. Then I hear her coming in the room and getting in her crate and laying down. When I wake up she will come out in the morning. She isn't crated when I leave because she learned not to chew up stuff a long time ago! She's completely non destructive. And thats because I trained her, and I never used her crate as punishment. Crate was sleeping time. The only time the crate door gets closed is if the maintenance man is coming. 

So I guess some people would rather have a stinky torn up house... I dunno... lol! You can't be home ALL the time.


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

Abby and Zenith both love Zeniths crate. lol. Zenith will hop over her to get toys and then hop back over with them so she can lay in there and chew them to pieces.


----------



## Zue'sMoMi2009 (Sep 29, 2009)

StaffyDaddy said:


> After reading Martys post about Ingrid Newkirks birthday card... I browsed around the PETA site just to find this... A blog about crates. And it's ridiculous
> 
> The following post was originally published by Karen on KP's Dog Blog, November 19, 2007.
> 
> ...


Thats a pile of crap, Zeus loves his crate and I put him in a crate when I need to go get something at the store for a short period of time and I feel better knowing he's safe in his crate no accidents waiting to happen when I'm not around


----------



## kaixj95 (Nov 7, 2009)

*Crate Training*

Just started Crate training with my 8 week Blue pit Rampage immediately when he walked in the door. Loking at all the posts it has made the potty training a lot easier and he does go in and out as if the Crate serves as an area he calls his own. He was finally tested today and was in the Crate for about 5 hours straight. Mind you we started on Saturday. He did not poop or pee in the crate, he came out and went straight to the back yard and did his thing.peed and pooped.

I started with putting him in the crate for about 5 minutes and only take him out after he stops fussing.

I then put him in the cage for about 20 minutes and then took him straight out to the back yard where he peed and pooped.

I did the process over again and just added time too it.

By the end of the day Sunday we actually got him to stay in the crate for two hours and was fine. He actually fell asleep.

Awesome! Mind you he is only 8 weeks old.


----------



## Sandman68 (Dec 17, 2009)

Thank you for this post!! I just got my 1st pit baby 5 nights ago and she was crated by the people I got her from and so we continue. My question is, she is only 8 weeks old and she does pee and poop in the crate...her blanket is a stinky mess in the morning. How can we "break" her of messing in the crate? The only time she is in there is to sleep and at night when we go to bed...and until i read this post about crating for timeout when she gets too aggressive while playing...wont do that anymore, want it to be positive for her.

Sorry if I should have made another post...I'm just spending hours looking and reading because i want to have one of those pits that u can point to and say thats how a pit is when raised right.:clap: I have experience with aggressive dogs, had a 80% wolf 20% husky dominant alpha female...she was best dog I've ever had, but we got her when she was 5 yrs. old so puppy training is kinda new. Thanks again for the post and thanks for all the advice given on this forum...I'm taking notes!!


----------

